# trouble finding my ibm thinkcentre model num



## typhoon101280 (Jul 5, 2009)

hello
I have just bought a ibm thinkcentre 3.2ghz 1gig ram, my hard drive crashed and had to re-install windows but i dont have the motherboard driver cd :S, i can not find my model number anywhere to be able to download the drivers, If anyone could possibly point me in the right direction would be awesome

thank you


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's located on the front right panel or the rear of the computer. On the top right of this link http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...wnloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&sitestyle=lenovo there's a detect my system. Click on that and it will auto detect your system for you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's generally something like A2U-5637 or something similar to that. XXX-XXXX is the general numbering scheme.


----------

